# neon effekt



## coolcube (23. August 2006)

hallo. bin total neu hier und auch mit photoshop am arbeiten.

möchte für eine homepage icons erstellen, die wie neon röhren aussehen
oder wie die logos von o2 auch am besten in selber farbe.
habe vieles probiert aber bekomme es nicht hin. 
nur die schrift in neon umwandeln bekomme ich hin.

kann mir einer bitte helfen? es ist sehr wichtig für mich.
danke


----------



## Leola13 (23. August 2006)

Hai,

such mal hier im Forum oder bei Google nach Gel oder Aqua (Buttons), das sollte in die richtige Richtung gehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## coolcube (23. August 2006)

das habe ich gemacht aber die icons die ich brauche gibt es nicht. 

deswegen auch die frage hier im forum.


----------



## Tharbad (23. August 2006)

Hallo Coolcube,
der Effekt ist im Prinzip ein negativer Schatten und schnell erstellt:

Hintergrundfläche anlegen (dunkle Fläche, Verlauf, Hintergrundbild o.ä.).
Text setzten (Weiß bis Hellblau).
Textebene duplizieren.
Untere Textebene rastern (Ebene > rastern > Text), weichzeichnen (Filter > 
Weichzeichnungsfilter > Gaußscher Weichzeichner).
Ggf. Deckkraft der Ebene anpassen und leicht verschieben.
Fertig!

Viel Spaß, Tharbad


----------



## coolcube (23. August 2006)

nein die texte meine ich nicht. das weiss ich wie es geht. text ist kein problem.

das problem ist wenn ich ein herz zeichne bekomme es so nicht zum leuchten!.

kann ja nicht rastern weil es kein text ist.


----------



## versuch13 (23. August 2006)

Hier einfach mal ein Screenshot...


----------



## coolcube (24. August 2006)

genau sowas meine ich. wie geht es genau?


----------



## King Euro (24. August 2006)

Ist doch aus dem Screenshot erkenntlich. Er hat eine Linie gezeichnet und ihr einen "Schein nach außen" verpasst, diesen noch ein wenig konfiguriert und fertig.

(ich hätte es wie Tharbad gemacht, manchmal kommt man nichtmal auf die einfachsten Sachen  )


----------



## tobee (24. August 2006)

"Schein nach Innen" mit der gleichen Farbe wie "Schein nach Außen" ist auch dabei.

Tobee


----------



## Leola13 (24. August 2006)

Hai,

hier bei gfx4ever gibt es auch ein Tutorial, das ähnliches macht. (PS Tutorials -  Apple Schrift)

Ein wenig aufwendiger aber im Prinzip genauso wie schon oben beschrieben.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## exotica (23. November 2006)

Ahoi an alle...


Bin am suchen geile Neon Icons, ich modde Samsung Handys die komplizierten handys der welt.

Ich wuerde mich freuen wenn mir jemand erklearen wuerde wie man neon icons macht..

Wenn jemand bereit ist fuer mich das zu machen wuerde sein namen auf die Firmware Version drauf kleben... Der Autor und GFX master...

Pleas need grafik heelp...


----------



## Philip Kurz (23. November 2006)

Hallo exotica.

Das Photoshopforum ist kein Job-Forum. Falls du auf der Suche nach Grafikern bist, würde ich dich bitten, in das entsprechende Forum zu posten: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/jobs-tutorials-de/

Grüße 

Philip


----------



## exotica (24. November 2006)

Das ist fuer freizeit gedacht und nicht fuer eine Job stelle..

Sorry wenn das falsh genommen wird


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. November 2006)

Sollte das Angebot unentgeldlich ablaufen, kannst du auch gern die Stellenangebote nicht-kommerziell zur Kontaktsuche benutzen.


----------

